# Should I put the Humi-Care pillow in my humidor?



## ramparts (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a somewhat old humidor that my dad gave me (college budget, y'know), with a sponge that you velcro to the top for the humidification. I think everything's going smoothly, but I don't have a hygrometer so I can't check, and wouldn't mind having something extra. I just got cigars in the mail today (from cigar.com) and they came with a "rechargeable" Humi-Care pillow. Is it worth it/a good idea to keep that in my humidor as well, or do I run the risk of over-humidifying it?

Thanks!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

First advice is to get a hygrometer. You can get one at walmart for 7 bucks and even have them ship it to the store for pickup for free. Walmart.com: Springfield Digital Indoor Thermometer with Hygrometer: Lawn & Garden

Second, if by adding the pillows cause it to get too humid then the answer is dont put them in. But if its not too humid then leave them in. Humidity will depend on temp, climate, size of humidor, and # of cigars in humidor.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Cypress said:


> First advice is to get a hygrometer. You can get one at walmart for 7 bucks and even have them ship it to the store for pickup for free. Walmart.com: Springfield Digital Indoor Thermometer with Hygrometer: Lawn & Garden
> 
> Second, if by adding the pillows cause it to get too humid then the answer is dont put them in. But if its not too humid then leave them in. Humidity will depend on temp, climate, size of humidor, and # of cigars in humidor.


What Sam said.

Not sure what the shelf life is on a pillow but make sure you check on it periodically for mold.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nah, forget the water pillow and the hygro. Just get a Boveda pack in your chosen RH and forget about it. Even better, buy two. You can passively recharge them with a shot glass of DW and a tupperware. While one is in the humi, put the other in to recharge. Wahlah! Use the pillow for now, but they are too susceptible to mold for long term usel.


----------



## ramparts (Aug 28, 2009)

So I ordered that Walmart hygrometer and I'm a bit worried. In my humidor (a smaller one with about 6 cigars inside) it reads around 46% humidity, and I just tested it in the Ziplock bag with Humicare pillow where I got some cigars from cigar.com (shipped just a couple of days ago) and it reads 55%. The pillows say they maintain about 67% humidity, and this one is pretty well charged in the bag, so I'm not sure if the hygrometer is reading right. Does this hygrometer need to be calibrated or anything special, or does it read accurately right out of the box?

If it is accurate, well, then I have other problems :lol:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Generally speaking, I dont think the pillows are designed as a long-term humidity solution.

I'd recommend u get some heartfelt or similar beads instead. much easier.


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

ramparts said:


> So I ordered that Walmart hygrometer and I'm a bit worried. In my humidor (a smaller one with about 6 cigars inside) it reads around 46% humidity, and I just tested it in the Ziplock bag with Humicare pillow where I got some cigars from cigar.com (shipped just a couple of days ago) and it reads 55%. The pillows say they maintain about 67% humidity, and this one is pretty well charged in the bag, so I'm not sure if the hygrometer is reading right. Does this hygrometer need to be calibrated or anything special, or does it read accurately right out of the box?
> 
> If it is accurate, well, then I have other problems :lol:


I doubt the Hygormeter is accurate, I have the same one and it reads 10-15% low. You need to salt test Hygrometer to know how accurate it is (see link below).

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...245860-hygrometers-calibration-salt-test.html


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I would advise investing in Heartfelt Industries beads from the beginning.


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

desktop humidor? Get the puck at cigarmony.com


----------

